# Geothermal Heating on lakefront house



## Yellow1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Anyone have some experience using Geothermal heat with lake (or well) as heat source?  This has been a summer home forever and I've got no forced air so thinking about radiant heat. The house is small (1000 s.f.) and it's a 1 1/2 story.  The well is next to the house and the distance to the lake is about 80 feet.  We haven't used the well for about 11 years but it is only about 40' down.  
We currently have a combo of gas insert and electric baseboard but whoa daddy - is it expensive!  Hoping to have the U.S. Treasury help out on this, too.


----------



## hvactechfw (Mar 30, 2011)

geo is good option but will need ductwork also.  could easily do an open loop system = pull water from well and dump in lake.  Also eligible for tax credit.  Ive never heard of geothermal radiant heat....... but i'm sure something may be out there.


----------



## Yellow1 (Mar 31, 2011)

That's a great idea and would be clean for our stringent water quality for the DNR oversight crew.  Re ducts, I was thinking that the 4' crawl space clearance might be a smidge to skinny for ducting but that heated water piped through tubes just underneath the floor, would have a hi efficiency factor.  TOH did a short clip on their site using semi-small flex plastic tubing to get the job done.
Do you know of any regional (or natl) cos. that would be able to do an eval?

Thanks


----------



## hvactechfw (Apr 2, 2011)

I saw one of what you are looking for in a hvac magazine yesterday.  Made by climate master geothermal hydronic unit.  heat with baseboard fin tube and cooling with a fan coil.


----------

